
Parasite becomes the first foreign language film to win best picture at Oscars - pastelsky
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/feb/10/parasite-first-foreign-language-film-to-win-best-picture-oscar
======
danso
Even more astounding is that "Parasite" was the first Korean film to win _any_
Oscar and the first to even be nominated for best foreign/international film.

